
John “Cap'n Crunch” Draper banned from cyber conferences for bad behavior - rhapsodic
https://www.buzzfeed.com/kevincollier/hacker-hero-is-said-to-have-used-cyber-conferences-to?utm_term=.utryBzBXm
======
Overtonwindow
One by one, heroes, once respectable men, have the harsh light of society
turned on them.

~~~
eesmith
Weren't they all "respectable" only because knowledge of their long-term
history of sexual harassment or abuse was suppressed, either by supporters who
wanted to maintain the fiction that fame in one field implies general moral
respectable, or by detractors concerned about negative personal repercussions
of making these claims against those that others call heroes?

~~~
Overtonwindow
Yes.

